# Black Friday Sales?



## thanson (Oct 19, 2011)

Is there a spot here on the forum where they post good Black Friday sales? I have received some good e-mails but was just looking for options.


----------



## thanson (Oct 19, 2011)

Here is some information I received from A Main Hobbies ...

The sale starts at 5am PST and here is the link

http://bit.ly/1bTM39B

The prices aren't reflective yet, but will go live right at 5:00am PST. Some of the prices are limited quantity. The first 100 customers who spend $300 or more will receive a free EcoPower Quad Copter. There is also free shipping on orders of $25 or more. Here is some additional info on the sale ...

A Main Hobbies’ Black Friday Sale is the largest single sale to date with hundreds of products at basement prices. A Main’s Black Friday Sale starts at 5:00am PST November 29th, 2013. The first 100 customers who spend $300 will receive a Free EcoPower Quad Copter valued at $49.99. All ProTek R/C 100C lipo batteries are on sale with prices up to 50% off. Team Losi’s 22T is $150 off, plus save up to 50% off on select Blade helicopters. There are dozens of kits, batteries, and accessories on sale. You can also save on: Team Associated, YS Engines, Viper R/C, Airtronics, Pro-Line, JConcepts, Kyosho, Traxxas, MIP and several others. *Hurry, quantities for the Black Friday products will be limited. Once sold out the prices will go back up. We will not be taking any back orders for the Black Friday products that are on sale; they are first come, first serve. Online Only Offer is valid 5:00 AM PST November 29, 2013 – 11:59 PM PST December 1, 2013. Offers are not retroactive, will not apply to backorders and excludes gift voucher purchases, taxes, fees, or shipping costs. Returns, refunds, exchanges, and other modifications to the original order that bring its value below the minimum purchase amount will void the offer. This offer cannot be combined with any other offers.

So get yourself in position and log on at 5:00am PST.


----------

